# what the....... creme de lar mer dupe???



## xxainixx (Feb 17, 2008)

check this out

Get A $125 Wrinkle Cream For 99 Cents! | Savvy Skin | Anti-aging Skin care | Acne Treatment | Prevent Wrinkles | Skincare Tips


im so so surprise


----------



## user79 (Feb 17, 2008)

Yeah I have heard that Nivea Cream is very very similar to the La Mer one. I really like it too!


----------



## xxainixx (Feb 17, 2008)

heard it can be used as an eye cream too...... hmmm...... i'm going to try this out!


----------



## MsCocoa (Feb 18, 2008)

I've also heard this too, I love Nivea Creme and also Astral Creme which is similar.


----------



## athena123 (Feb 18, 2008)

I'd never waste my $$ on Creme de la Mer. The ingredients contained in this overpriced jar aren't that special nor do they justify the price. Just goes to show you that the most expensive products aren't necessarily the best. Far better to look for the highest percent of actives with the shortest ingredient list [less potential for irritations] IMO.


----------



## Janice (Feb 18, 2008)

I want to try the German manufactured Nivea!


----------



## xxainixx (Feb 18, 2008)

i tried it!!!!!!! and OMG. my skin look sooooo... smooth and full!! but a little sticky. lol


----------



## Kuuipo (Feb 18, 2008)

_Although Creme de la Mer has some luxurious seaweeds in its creme, the price is unwarranted. None of the ingrediants retard collagen loss, nor are there enough antioxidants in potencies high enough to be considered protective. The magic in La Mer is that paying a few hundred for a jar of hope makes one feel decadent and beautiful. You don't get luxe customer service with Oil of Olay Regenerist (even theough dermatologists give a nod to their products for quality ingrediants)._


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Feb 19, 2008)

omg, thanks for that link! Wow, great to know


----------



## redambition (Feb 20, 2008)

very interesting. thanks for posting this!


----------



## Flammable (Feb 27, 2008)

I bought La Mer last year at age 24 (I'm 25 now) and after using it for a month did not notice anything special about my skin. I usually have good skin with occasional pimples but now that I'm pregnant, I am starting to break out with hormonal acne and can't do anything about it since I am afraid of putting harsh stuff on my skin that could get absorbed into the bloodstream and affect my baby.
Anyway back to La Mer, having wasted more than CAD $250, I thought I would give La Mer a try again and have been using it religiously for the past month. Again, no change to my skin, in fact I think it's adding to my hormonal breakouts. I will have to stop using it and shelve it till I turn 35, perhaps it will help then? Who knows?
Meanwhile, I got a Neutrogena Cleanser (not acne one) and now am thinking of what moisturizer to get that won't clog my pores and won't make breakouts worse.


----------



## Kuuipo (Feb 27, 2008)

The bad thing about hormonal acne is that it may never go away! It may get even worse when you are pregnant or going through menopause (the ovaries start working overtime and the follicle stimulating hormone levels can be hundreds of times the amount of a woman in her 20's and 30's) Anyway Creme de la Mer has a shelf life and goes bad in a couple years. Use it on your legs!


----------



## mollythedolly (Mar 1, 2008)

Thanks so much for this link. I've been lusting over La Mer for months now! I have to check out this stuff.


----------



## miss_emc (Jul 6, 2008)

I have been using La Mer for over a year and ive used Nivea years go too. In NO way what-so-ever does Nivea even come close to La Mer. The special ingredient in La Mer which is a seaweed ingredient is the reason this creme works wonders, and its not just the ingredient, its the way its extracted and fermented. 
I use this creme because it has dramatically improved the look my acne scarring and has improved the texture of my skin.


----------



## juicygirl (Jul 6, 2008)

*thanks for the info...i couldnt imagine ever spending hundreds of dollars on a face cream.*


----------



## feenin4makeup (Jul 23, 2008)

I love Nivea cream!  I've only recently discovered this and I only use it at night after I wash my face.  I have dry cheeks with an oily tzone so I start out with cheek application and sort of spread it out to the rest of my face.  It's important to moisturize your oil zone too because if it dries, it will continue to produce more oil.  I wouldn't wear this during the day because it is too thick but it is a great night cream and my skin feels wonderful!


----------



## NicksWifey (Jul 23, 2008)

I've used this stuff for years! I've never thought to use it on my face though. Thanks for bringing this thread up again


----------



## vocaltest (Jul 23, 2008)

ugh... i HATE HATE HATE nivea creme. i used to use it a few years back and its so gloopy and heavy and sticky, absolutely horrid stuff. also if you use toner/wash your face beforehand you have to wait until your face is 100% dry otherwise it'll just slip right off your face and won't stick to it!


----------



## feenin4makeup (Jul 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vocaltest* 

 
_ugh... i HATE HATE HATE nivea creme. i used to use it a few years back and its so gloopy and heavy and sticky, absolutely horrid stuff. also if you use toner/wash your face beforehand you have to wait until your face is 100% dry otherwise it'll just slip right off your face and won't stick to it!_

 
This just goes to show you that everyone has a different view! LOL  The one thing about the Nivea though is that you can try the .99 sample.  See if you like it before you buy a big jar.  Some love it, some hate it!


----------



## pretebrowneyes (Jul 29, 2008)

i bought the large tin for a family lotion awhile back and hated it...only use it in my softening socks and gloves and still not lovin it.  this sounds pretty promising...so i'll give it a try and see what the dealio is on my face


----------

